# Craigslist find of the year!!! Now what...



## TheFlyingBear (Jun 20, 2015)

Shrimp

begin the swarm


----------



## Ziggy (Sep 2, 2011)

Amazon biotope....with a _*massive*_ school of neons.


----------



## psych (Jan 7, 2013)

Congrats on your deal, but this is ridiculous. I can buy a 10 gallon tank for $75 around here if I find a good deal...

I exaggerate a little, but not by much.


----------



## goodbytes (Aug 18, 2014)

If I had the space and the money to set up a 75 I'd get Cichlids again. That's the perfect size to get an impressive African Cichlid community going. Planting it would be a trick though. You'd have to go with durable, deep-rooted plants like large swords and Aquatic Onions which have a large bulb and bad-tasting leaves.


----------



## Planted_Edge (Apr 29, 2015)

^cichlids in a 4ft tank?
I wouldn't , unless it's 6'+ ...8 -10 ft is ideal
You can do it but if you want your cichlids to show their beautiful colors, give them space.

OP, you can plant it just fine.
There's a lot of possibilities...Google 75 gallons planted tank to get some ideas


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

If it is drilled, keep it that way, and run a sump.


----------



## greaser84 (Feb 2, 2014)

Diana said:


> If it is drilled, keep it that way, and run a sump.


+10 cardinal sin on here but reef tank has my vote.


----------



## big b (Jun 3, 2015)

Ziggy said:


> Amazon biotope....with a _*massive*_ school of neons.


I second that.


----------



## Dingleberry (Jul 26, 2014)

Ziggy said:


> Amazon biotope....with a _*massive*_ school of neons.



I've got a school of 10 neons in my 46. I'm not crazy about them .


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Discus tank? 
1/2 fill it (35g-ish) and do a riparium or paludarium?
Look up Game and Widldlife laws on keeping local caught fish as pets, if allowed go fishing for some cold water fish and get native aquatic plants like vals, ludwigia and fissidens. Research native fish first to make sure a 75g will be big enough.

Gratz on your great deal! I wish I could get a large tank for so cheap!!! But I don't need anymore tanks, have too many already!


----------



## rballi (Mar 4, 2010)

Diana said:


> If it is drilled, keep it that way, and run a sump.



+1 

Sumps are the way to go!


----------



## klibs (May 1, 2014)

WHY WOULD YOU EVER PATCH A DRILLED TANK???

I would 100% run a sump if my tank was drilled. Overflows suck but drilled tanks with sumps are the best


----------



## Ziggy (Sep 2, 2011)

Dingleberry said:


> I've got a school of 10 neons in my 46. I'm not crazy about them .


Quadruple them.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

A drilled tank, with the hole near the top of the tank, can easily be set up with an overflow in the hole, so you can set up a semi-automatic water change system. I had that for awhile, set up with a continuous trickle of water entering the tank, and constant flow out of the overflow. It worked very well.


----------



## rballi (Mar 4, 2010)

Hoppy said:


> A drilled tank, with the hole near the top of the tank, can easily be set up with an overflow in the hole, so you can set up a semi-automatic water change system. I had that for awhile, set up with a continuous trickle of water entering the tank, and constant flow out of the overflow. It worked very well.



+1 on this too 

Even if you don't run a sump, this is such an easy way to go to minimize maintenance. I set one up on my 125 and it was the best thing I have done.


----------



## Dingleberry (Jul 26, 2014)

I won't be doing a sump. Most likely a large cannister filter. I have no experience with sumps and don't want to expendt the time and money to set one up. It would be a great option but it's just not cost effective for me. Any other ideas for species to keep or scapes? Thinking I may try a dirted tank.


----------



## Sulla (Dec 31, 2014)

True Cory habitat. Dirt/finesand/silt, tons of leaves, driftwood, floating plants. About 50 normal size corys or 100 dwarf.


----------

